# Milan: il socio è Tunku Ismail Idris?



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Top Calcio 24 ( da Longoni) il nuovo socio di Yonghong Li alla guida del Milan è il principe della Malesia che già in passato si era interessato al Milan. Ovvero, tale Tunku Ismail Idris che in passato dichiarò:"Il Milan? Non ho i soldi per comprarlo. Non sono ricco come gli altri imprenditori malesi. Sono solo un giovane con grandi ambizioni".

*Bellinazzo a Tutti convocati:"Nessun riscontro sui nomi circolati fino ad oggi, relativi al nuovo socio di Li alla guida del Milan".*



*Non lo ripetiamo più: commenti solo alla notizia.

Chi continua a parlare di fonti/giornalisti verrà bannato*

------

News precedenti

Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.

Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.

Mendes aveva già portato Lim al Valencia, dall'Indonesia.

Sky Sport: il regista dell'operazione è Mendes che sta chiudendo l'operazione a Singapore. Il nome è ancora top secret, ma il socio sarebbe un indonesiano di Kuala Lompur, malese (in rappresentanza di un gruppo interamente asiatico), attualmente residente a Singapore. Questo permetterebbe alla società di estinguere finalmente il debito verso Elliott.

*Premium: prima indiscrezioni sul futuro socio del Milan. Regista dell'operazione Jorge Mendes. Si tratterebbe di un imprenditore malese a capo di una cordata. L'operazione non sembra ancora conclusa, ma Li vorrebbe chiudere entro il 30 giugno.*


----------



## 7vinte (13 Giugno 2018)

Ricco?


----------



## Roccoro (13 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2018)

A posto...

Comunque, finché non ufficializzano ogni ipotesi rimane aperta.


----------



## Black (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Top Calcio 24 ( da Longoni) il nuovo socio di Yonghong Li alla guida del Milan è il principe della Malesia che già in passato si era interessato al Milan. Ovvero, tale Tunku Ismail Idris.



ma sarebbe quello che poi aveva detto di non avere i soldi ?? sempre peggio

no dai, voglio pensare che questi hanno riportato la notizia di 2 anni fa


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ricco?



200/500 mln di euro di patrimonio circa.


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

*Non lo ripetiamo più: commenti solo alla notizia.

Chi continua a parlare di fonti/giornalisti verrà bannato*


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> 200/500 mln di euro di patrimonio circa.



la ricchissima Malesia


----------



## Roccoro (13 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> 200/500 mln di euro di patrimonio circa.



In realtà pare faccia parte della 6a famiglia più ricca dell intera Asia con più di 20 miliardi di dollari di patrimonio.


----------



## sballotello (13 Giugno 2018)

Ecco idris


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Top Calcio 24 ( da Longoni) il nuovo socio di Yonghong Li alla guida del Milan è il principe della Malesia che già in passato si era interessato al Milan. Ovvero, tale Tunku Ismail Idris.
> 
> *Non lo ripetiamo più: commenti solo alla notizia.
> 
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> *Non lo ripetiamo più: commenti solo alla notizia.
> 
> Chi continua a parlare di fonti/giornalisti verrà bannato*



Vediamo, speriamo di qualcuno "Più ricco"


----------



## babsodiolinter (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In realtà pare faccia parte della 6a famiglia più ricca dell intera Asia con più di 20 miliardi di dollari di patrimonio.



Tempo fa dichiaró che non aveva i soldi neanche per competere in Malesia...
Speriamo che trollava.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In realtà pare faccia parte della 6a famiglia più ricca dell intera Asia con più di 20 miliardi di dollari di patrimonio.



cerca su forbes malesya. E' 75esimo 

stai facendo confusione con un altro nome che sta girando. Ma lascia perdere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Top Calcio 24 ( da Longoni) il nuovo socio di Yonghong Li alla guida del Milan è il principe della Malesia che già in passato si era interessato al Milan. Ovvero, tale Tunku Ismail Idris.
> 
> *Non lo ripetiamo più: commenti solo alla notizia.
> 
> ...



Speriamo sia un vero principe e non il principe di Bel Air.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Top Calcio 24 ( da Longoni) il nuovo socio di Yonghong Li alla guida del Milan è il principe della Malesia che già in passato si era interessato al Milan. Ovvero, tale Tunku Ismail Idris che in passato dichiarò:"Il Milan? Non ho i soldi per comprarlo. Non sono ricco come gli altri imprenditori malesi. Sono solo un giovane con grandi ambizioni".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




up


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> cerca su forbes malesya. E' 75esimo



L'ha detto lui stesso che non può permettersi il Milan


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ha detto lui stesso che non può permettersi il Milan



e ha pure detto di non poter competere neanche con gli altri grandi imprenditori della Malesia. Rotfl.


----------



## kipstar (13 Giugno 2018)

È partito il toto-socio....aspettiamo la ufficialità


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e ha pure detto di non poter competere neanche con gli altri grandi imprenditori della Malesia. Rotfl.



Ali Babbà insomma


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ha detto lui stesso che non può permettersi il Milan



apposto allora


----------



## babsodiolinter (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> apposto allora


.


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In realtà pare faccia parte della 6a famiglia più ricca dell intera Asia con più di 20 miliardi di dollari di patrimonio.



Tempo fa questo tizio era già stato collegato all'acquisto del Milan, ma lui stesso aveva smentito dicendo di non avere la forza economica necessaria per comprare il club.

E' tuttora il presidentedel Johor Darul Ta'zim Football Club, che milita nel campionato malesiano


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> In passato il malese fu accostato al Milan e dichiarò:



già bloccato il sogno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tempo fa questo tizio era già stato collegato all'acquisto del Milan, ma lui stesso aveva smentito dicendo di non avere la forza economica necessaria per comprare il club.
> 
> E' tuttora il presidentedel Johor Darul Ta'zim Football Club, che milita nel campionato malesiano



magari ha trovato un tombino da 1 miliardo di euro. Chi lo sa.


----------



## malos (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Top Calcio 24 ( da Longoni) il nuovo socio di Yonghong Li alla guida del Milan è il principe della Malesia che già in passato si era interessato al Milan. Ovvero, tale Tunku Ismail Idris che in passato dichiarò:"Il Milan? Non ho i soldi per comprarlo. Non sono ricco come gli altri imprenditori malesi. Sono solo un giovane con grandi ambizioni".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mai una roba normale. Soci senza soldi, cordate, indovinelli su chi sta dietro chi. Ma basta quanto dobbiamo ancora sopportare Cristo
Santo. Anzi parlo per me perchè incredibilmente a qualcuno queste pagliacciate vanno pure bene.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Top Calcio 24 ( da Longoni) il nuovo socio di Yonghong Li alla guida del Milan è il principe della Malesia che già in passato si era interessato al Milan. Ovvero, tale Tunku Ismail Idris che in passato dichiarò:"Il Milan? Non ho i soldi per comprarlo. Non sono ricco come gli altri imprenditori malesi. Sono solo un giovane con grandi ambizioni".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il punto è capire il succo dell'operazione..se fosse uno intenzionato alla scalata del Milan servono molti soldi..se è solo uno che deve aiutare Lì che non ce la fa può anche essere uno con patrimonio misero che ci butta 50/100 milioni per una quota giusto perché è appassionato..

Chi lo sa..

Vedremo...


----------



## -Lionard- (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ha detto lui stesso che non può permettersi il Milan


E questo potrebbe essere "coerente" con la precedente notizia, ossia che si tratta di una cordata dove Mendes gioca un ruolo fondamentale Se fosse abbastanza ricco da poter rilevare il club da solo, probabilmente lo avrebbe già fatto nel 2016.

Magari l'idea è di mettere un uomo di facciata che a differenza di Li abbia già contatti avviati nel mondo del calcio, cosa che potrebbe aiutare con la UEFA, che sia comunque noto, per quanto non ricchissimo, e che sia "tifoso", per dare ai tifosi un presidente meno assente. Poi ovviamente i veri proprietari sarebbero i membri della cordata ma, nel caso, dubito che mai scopriremmo i nomi....


----------



## majorero61 (13 Giugno 2018)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> .



da segnalare che il suo JDT ( Johor Darul Ta'zim Football Club ) che come affermato ai tempi non poteva competere neanche con le grandi del campionato malese negli ultimi 4 anni ha vinto 3 volte il campionato e quest'anno è primo con 11 punti di vantaggio sulla seconda .... magari non sarà ricchissimo ma forse di calcio ne capisce qualcosa ........


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> magari ha trovato un tombino da 1 miliardo di euro. Chi lo sa.



ci sono dei tunnel sotterranei nella Terra, molti dei quali partono da Arcore e arrivano dritti in Asia.


----------



## malos (13 Giugno 2018)

majorero61 ha scritto:


> da segnalare che il suo JDT ( Johor Darul Ta'zim Football Club ) che come affermato ai tempi non poteva competere neanche con le grandi del campionato malese negli ultimi 4 anni ha vinto 3 volte il campionato e quest'anno è primo con 11 punti di vantaggio sulla seconda .... magari non sarà ricchissimo ma forse di calcio ne capisce qualcosa ........



Ah bè allora...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Giugno 2018)

Ma alla fine non capisco perché scervellarsi per capire il nome del nuovo socio.

Basterebbe semplicemente chiedere a Campopiano, che a detta dei veri tifosi è l'unico che "dice le cose come stanno, mica come i rosiconi del NYT o di Forbes".


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> E questo potrebbe essere "coerente" con la precedente notizia, ossia che si tratta di una cordata dove Mendes gioca un ruolo fondamentale Se fosse abbastanza ricco da poter rilevare il club da solo, probabilmente lo avrebbe già fatto nel 2016.
> 
> Magari l'idea è di mettere un uomo di facciata che a differenza di Li abbia già contatti avviati nel mondo del calcio, cosa che potrebbe aiutare con la UEFA, che sia comunque noto, per quanto non ricchissimo, e che sia "tifoso", per dare ai tifosi un presidente meno assente. Poi ovviamente i veri proprietari sarebbero i membri della cordata ma, nel caso, dubito che mai scopriremmo i nomi....



Quando si parla di cordate sono sempre brutte notizie.


----------



## babsodiolinter (13 Giugno 2018)

majorero61 ha scritto:


> da segnalare che il suo JDT ( Johor Darul Ta'zim Football Club ) che come affermato ai tempi non poteva competere neanche con le grandi del campionato malese negli ultimi 4 anni ha vinto 3 volte il campionato e quest'anno è primo con 11 punti di vantaggio sulla seconda .... magari non sarà ricchissimo ma forse di calcio ne capisce qualcosa ........



Cmq é molto giovane se non erro 33 anni ora, può darsi che qualche anno fa rispond3va a livello personale.
Bisognerebbe vedere la famiglia a che livello é ma non trovo nulla.


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il punto è capire il succo dell'operazione..se fosse uno intenzionato alla scalata del Milan servono molti soldi..se è solo uno che deve aiutare Lì che non ce la fa può anche essere uno con patrimonio misero che ci butta 50/100 milioni per una quota giusto perché è appassionato..
> 
> Chi lo sa..
> 
> Vedremo...



Non risolverebbe i problemi con la Uefa


----------



## malos (13 Giugno 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine non capisco perché scervellarsi per capire il nome del nuovo socio.
> 
> Basterebbe semplicemente chiedere a Campopiano, che a detta dei veri tifosi è l'unico che "dice le cose come stanno, mica come i rosiconi del NYT o di Forbes".



Ahahahah sta roba dei rosiconi ogni volta che la leggo mi cappotto dal ridere.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Top Calcio 24 ( da Longoni) il nuovo socio di Yonghong Li alla guida del Milan è il principe della Malesia che già in passato si era interessato al Milan. Ovvero, tale Tunku Ismail Idris che in passato dichiarò:"Il Milan? Non ho i soldi per comprarlo. Non sono ricco come gli altri imprenditori malesi. Sono solo un giovane con grandi ambizioni".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aspettiamo info ufficiali e... occhio alle cantonate


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2018)

majorero61 ha scritto:


> da segnalare che il suo JDT ( Johor Darul Ta'zim Football Club ) che come affermato ai tempi non poteva competere neanche con le grandi del campionato malese negli ultimi 4 anni ha vinto 3 volte il campionato e quest'anno è primo con 11 punti di vantaggio sulla seconda .... magari non sarà ricchissimo ma forse di calcio ne capisce qualcosa ........



Ne capisce qualcosa perché sta andando bene nel campionato malesiano?
Ok


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

*Bellinazzo a Tutti convocati:"Nessun riscontro sui nomi circolati fino ad oggi, relativi al nuovo socio di Li alla guida del Milan".*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Tutti convocati:"Nessun riscontro sui nomi circolati fino ad oggi, relativi al nuovo socio di Li alla guida del Milan".*



Meglio va...


----------



## alcyppa (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Tutti convocati:"Nessun riscontro sui nomi circolati fino ad oggi, relativi al nuovo socio di Li alla guida del Milan".*



Speriamo sia così e che per una volta ci vada davvero bene.


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Giugno 2018)

C'è qualcosa che mi fa un po' storcere il naso, magari qualcuno può aiutarmi a chiarire il dubbio.

A quando pare, questo nuovo socio malese coprirebbe il debito con Elliott, parliamo dunque di un'investimento di oltre 300 milioni. Ora, secondo la classifica di Forbes degli uomini malesi più ricchi, ci sono "soltanto" quindici uomini il cui capitale è pari o superiore ai 1,2 miliardi di dollari e che quindi, con un investimento tale, starebbero mettendo in gioco al massimo il 25% del proprio patrimonio (parto da questo presupposto, poi magari siamo difronte ad un investitore disposto a mettere una percentuale più alta del proprio capitale in gioco, ma non credo che persone che arrivano ad accumulare una tale fortuna siano così predisposte al rischio).

Di questi quindici uomini, il più giovane ha 60 anni, il più anziano (e ricco) 94, mentre la maggior parte ha tra i 70 e gli 80 anni. Non so perché, ma a pelle non immagino l'entrata di un socio "attempato". 

Voi che ne pensate?


----------



## malos (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Tutti convocati:"Nessun riscontro sui nomi circolati fino ad oggi, relativi al nuovo socio di Li alla guida del Milan".*



Sospiro di sollievo.....per il momento.


----------



## jacky (13 Giugno 2018)

La prima regola che si insegna ai corsi sugli investimenti è: "compra solo le cose che conosci bene".

Per quale motivo certa gente dovrebbe comprare quote del Milan quando:
a) non vive in Italia
b) la società è in perdita paurosa
c) NON CAPISCONO NIENTE DI CALCIO

Se io provassi a investire in un settore che non conosco è chiaro che perderei tutto...
È gia successo a Li, o quasi... ora anche il malese vuole fare la stessa fine?

Anche perché poi sono pure ottusi... non è comprano e danno tutto in mano a Conte, Sabatini e Giuntoli. No, Fassone e i calabresi... no comment. Asini.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Tutti convocati:"Nessun riscontro sui nomi circolati fino ad oggi, relativi al nuovo socio di Li alla guida del Milan".*


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Tutti convocati:"Nessun riscontro sui nomi circolati fino ad oggi, relativi al nuovo socio di Li alla guida del Milan".*



In caso di nuovo proprietario affidabile vale tutto (da Ross a Renzo Rosso ad Al Maktoum), per quanto riguarda i prestanomi (ipotesi che purtroppo è sempre più concreta) io mi aspetto un italiano forse di area berlusconiana come si vociferava nei giorni scorsi.
Da uno credibile come potrebbe essere Flavio Briatore a uno meno credibile come Riccardo Silva fino a quelli sconfortanti come Preziosi e Cellino.


----------



## Mic (13 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Mi permetto di dirvi che purtroppo la redazione sky avrà avuto contatti direttamente con mendes; purtroppo alla fine sarà un bel prestanome Malese.
Il Milan mi sta facendo male.


----------



## Naruto98 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Tutti convocati:"Nessun riscontro sui nomi circolati fino ad oggi, relativi al nuovo socio di Li alla guida del Milan".*



Sarà pure vero ma su questo Tunku Ismail Idris ci sono foto risalenti a Marzo al fianco di Jorge Mendes mentre guardano una partita della sua squadra. Quindi occhio che a sparare prima o poi ci prendono...


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di dirvi che purtroppo la redazione sky avrà avuto contatti direttamente con mendes; purtroppo alla fine sarà un bel prestanome Malese.
> Il Milan mi sta facendo male.



quasi sicuramente non sposterebbe di una virgola i problemi con l'UEFA.
Vorrebbe dire inserire uno un po' sopra Yonghong Li (letteralmente sconosciuto) e uno al di sotto di Thohir.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Tutti convocati:"Nessun riscontro sui nomi circolati fino ad oggi, relativi al nuovo socio di Li alla guida del Milan".*



.


----------



## Salina (13 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## King of the North (13 Giugno 2018)

ho fatto un po' di ricerca su Turku Ismail Idris, non ho trovato molto ma onestamente non mi preoccuperei del suo personalissimo patrimonio.......dato che stiamo parlando del figlio del sultano di una dinastia risalente al 1800. Insomma......questo povero non è.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Tutti convocati:"Nessun riscontro sui nomi circolati fino ad oggi, relativi al nuovo socio di Li alla guida del Milan".*


Bellinazzo ti amo


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Non risolverebbe i problemi con la Uefa



Non è detto che Lì voglia risolvere quei problemi..magari per adesso si accontenterebbe di non perdere il club...


----------



## Garrincha (13 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> quasi sicuramente non sposterebbe di una virgola i problemi con l'UEFA.
> Vorrebbe dire inserire uno un po' sopra Yonghong Li (letteralmente sconosciuto) e uno al di sotto di Thohir.



Almeno questo avrebbe una residenza e un patrimonio rintracciabili, se sa parlare inglese hanno fatto jackpot


----------



## Anguus (13 Giugno 2018)

Ah beh allora..ditegli di spegnere la play


----------



## Djici (13 Giugno 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Almeno questo avrebbe una residenza e un patrimonio rintracciabili, *se sa parlare inglese hanno fatto jackpot*


----------



## mil77 (13 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Non risolverebbe i problemi con la Uefa



Non è vero se si rifinanzia il debito in scadenza ad ottobre per l'Uefa sarebbe ok almeno dal punto di vista formale. anche perché, seppur con tutti i punti oscuri che rimarrebbero, il Milan sarebbe una delle pochissime società senza nemmeno un euro di debito


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Ecco idris



Che fine ha fatto idris? Mi stava simpatico 

Molto meglio dei vari "pompilio" odierni


----------



## cobalto59 (13 Giugno 2018)

,


----------



## Gekyn (13 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non è vero se si rifinanzia il debito in scadenza ad ottobre per l'Uefa sarebbe ok almeno dal punto di vista formale. anche perché, seppur con tutti i punti oscuri che rimarrebbero, il Milan sarebbe una delle pochissime società senza nemmeno un euro di debito



Infatti, molti non capiscono che il problema è il debito a breve scadenza di Elliot, e che come garanzia è stato dato il Milan stesso.
Saldato questo, per la UEFA non c'è più nessun rischio per la continuità aziendale.


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è detto che Lì voglia risolvere quei problemi..magari per adesso si accontenterebbe di non perdere il club...



Ma allora perché questa accelerazione a giugno?
Poteva aspettare ottobre.


----------



## mil77 (13 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ma allora perché questa accelerazione a giugno?
> Poteva aspettare ottobre.



secondo me perché si aspettavano che fosse concesso il Sa. la mancata concessione dello stesso ha portato a velocizzare i tempi magari sfruttando il tutto anche a proprio favore.


----------



## zamp2010 (13 Giugno 2018)

ma questo ha detto lui stesso che non ha soldi per comprare il Milan quindi...che ci dobbiamo fare con lui?


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> secondo me perché si aspettavano che fosse concesso il Sa. la mancata concessione dello stesso ha portato a velocizzare i tempi magari sfruttando il tutto anche a proprio favore.



ho come l'impressione che non basterà per convincere l'uefa. Per come si stanno comportando, credo ci daranno mazzate.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ho come l'impressione che non basterà per convincere l'uefa. Per come si stanno comportando, credo ci daranno mazzate.



Tra l'atro sto "socio fantasma" arriverà dopo la sentenza.. a che cosa serve? 

Ma poi ti hanno dato quasi un anno per metterti in regola, ed arrivi 15 giorni prima della decisione finale. Per fortuna che siamo andati in EL, non oso immaginare se fossimo stati esclusi dalla CL.


----------



## mil77 (13 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ho come l'impressione che non basterà per convincere l'uefa. Per come si stanno comportando, credo ci daranno mazzate.


io invece ho come l'impressione che l'obiettivo del Milan non sia ben figurare davanti all'uefa ma poter fare un mercato libero da vincoli


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tra l'atro sto "socio fantasma" arriverà dopo la sentenza.. a che cosa serve?
> 
> Ma poi ti hanno dato quasi un anno per metterti in regola, ed arrivi 15 giorni prima della decisione finale. Per fortuna che siamo andati in EL, non oso immaginare se fossimo stati esclusi dalla CL.



già. Questo fa capire molte cose. A maggio dell'anno scorso, ti accompagnano alla porta facendo finta che stavamo scherzando.
A ottobre/dicembre, ci rifiutano il VA, mettendo in chiaro qual'era il problema, dandoci altri 4 mesi di tempo. A Marzo rinviano ancora, e noi siam sempre nella stessa situazione. Masochismo? incompetenza? oppure malafede?


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> io invece ho come l'impressione che l'obiettivo del Milan non sia ben figurare davanti all'uefa ma poter fare un mercato libero da vincoli



non lo puoi fare!!! te l'hanno detto in 300. Non cambia nulla se sei fuori dall'europa. Appena rientri, vai subito al giudizio, e SA. Prima lo capisci meglio è. L'unico modo per non finirci era che quest'anno (che è stato l'unico anno veramente franco) avessimo avuto sponsor per 200 mln di euro, che coprivano ampiamente le perdite di quest'anno e future. Con un fatturato che è di circa 220 mln dove vuoi andare? siamo sempre lì.


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tra l'atro sto "socio fantasma" arriverà dopo la sentenza.. a che cosa serve?
> 
> Ma poi ti hanno dato quasi un anno per metterti in regola, ed arrivi 15 giorni prima della decisione finale. Per fortuna che siamo andati in EL, non oso immaginare se fossimo stati esclusi dalla CL.



Ponendo che sia un prestanome, presentarlo in anticipo potrebbe suonare perfino come una presa per i fondelli alla UEFA. Rischierebbero quindi di bruciarsi anche il prestanome.
Presentandolo dopo la sentenza, questo socio potrebbe garantire l'iscrizione al campionato per la FIGC (che non dovrebbe più allinearsi a quello che stabilisce la UEFA).


----------



## alcyppa (13 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ponendo che sia un prestanome, presentarlo in anticipo potrebbe suonare perfino come una presa per i fondelli alla UEFA. Rischierebbero quindi di bruciarsi anche il prestanome.
> Presentandolo dopo la sentenza, questo socio potrebbe garantire l'iscrizione al campionato per la FIGC (che non dovrebbe più allinearsi a quello che stabilisce la UEFA).



Ma dai Aron, non esiste che la FIGC non ci lasci iscrivere al campionato.

Sai quante perdite porterebbe loro?


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma dai Aron, non esiste che la FIGC non ci lasci iscrivere al campionato.
> 
> Sai quante perdite porterebbe loro?




Dipende dalla sentenza, alla quale saranno allegati i dettagli che potrebbero scoperchiare il vaso di pandora. 
Forchielli lo disse tempo addietro che Yonghong Li avrebbe portato il Milan nei dilettanti...Quindi il signor Li o si fa da parte (sperando che basti il socio di minoranza che passerà alla maggioranza nel giro di poco tempo) o si fa da parte il Milan dalla Serie A.


----------



## Montag84 (13 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dipende dalla sentenza, alla quale saranno allegati i dettagli che potrebbero scoperchiare il vaso di pandora.
> Forchielli lo disse tempo addietro che Yonghong Li avrebbe portato il Milan nei dilettanti...Quindi il signor Li o si fa da parte (sperando che basti il socio di minoranza che passerà alla maggioranza nel giro di poco tempo) o si fa da parte il Milan dalla Serie A.



Questa storia della FIGC ce l'hai in testa solo tu.

Spiegami sulla base di cosa spacci una tale idiozia.


----------



## fra29 (13 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ho come l'impressione che non basterà per convincere l'uefa. Per come si stanno comportando, credo ci daranno mazzate.



Se fosse davvero ennesima cordata a caso, senza imprenditori e nomi plausibili ci daranno una stangata.. giustamente si sentireberro presi in giro..


----------



## fra29 (13 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dipende dallantenza, alla quale saranno allegati i dettagli che potrebbero scoperchiare il vaso di pandora.
> Forchielli lo disse tempo addietro che Yonghong Li avrebbe portato il Milan nei dilettanti...Quindi il signor Li o si fa da parte (sperando che basti il socio di minoranza che passerà alla maggioranza nel giro di poco tempo) o si fa da parte il Milan dalla Serie A.



Dovremo chiedere scusa a Ruiu e Forchielli.. questo basta per capire dove ci hanno portati..


----------



## Victorss (13 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dipende dalla sentenza, alla quale saranno allegati i dettagli che potrebbero scoperchiare il vaso di pandora.
> Forchielli lo disse tempo addietro che Yonghong Li avrebbe portato il Milan nei dilettanti...Quindi il signor Li o si fa da parte (sperando che basti il socio di minoranza che passerà alla maggioranza nel giro di poco tempo) o si fa da parte il Milan dalla Serie A.



Siamo arrivati a ritirare fuori Forchielli 
Mi ero dimenticato del coprofago!!


----------



## mil77 (13 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non lo puoi fare!!! te l'hanno detto in 300. Non cambia nulla se sei fuori dall'europa. Appena rientri, vai subito al giudizio, e SA. Prima lo capisci meglio è. L'unico modo per non finirci era che quest'anno (che è stato l'unico anno veramente franco) avessimo avuto sponsor per 200 mln di euro, che coprivano ampiamente le perdite di quest'anno e future. Con un fatturato che è di circa 220 mln dove vuoi andare? siamo sempre lì.



Ma va che lo so benissimo. e l'hai scritto chiaro anche tu: appena rientri...vuol dire che vai sotto SA l'anno prossimo. magari anche con più limitazioni ma sempre l'anno prossimo. e poi c'è anche uno scenario più complesso ma non inverosimile


----------



## mil77 (13 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dipende dalla sentenza, alla quale saranno allegati i dettagli che potrebbero scoperchiare il vaso di pandora.
> Forchielli lo disse tempo addietro che Yonghong Li avrebbe portato il Milan nei dilettanti...Quindi il signor Li o si fa da parte (sperando che basti il socio di minoranza che passerà alla maggioranza nel giro di poco tempo) o si fa da parte il Milan dalla Serie A.



si come no! questa è proprio bella.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma va che lo so benissimo. e l'hai scritto chiaro anche tu: appena rientri...vuol dire che vai sotto SA l'anno prossimo. magari anche con più limitazioni ma sempre l'anno prossimo. e poi c'è anche uno scenario più complesso ma non inverosimile



no aspetta, mettiamo per ipotesi come dici tu che siamo fuori dall'europa, e quest'estate facciamo un altro mercato da 200 mln di euro. Questo significa che andremo ancora più in rosso e dovremo garantire coperture per molti più soldi, altro che aumenti di capitale a spizzichi o 100 mln di fideussione. Non solo, hai sforato i paletti che ti impone l'uefa, e l'anno dopo ti mazzolano per bene, potendoti anche escludere nuovamente oppure sotto strettissimo SA costringendoti a vendere per tot cifra. Ergo quello che hai preso dovrai ribilanciarlo vendendo altri giocatori chiave. Il senso di tutto ciò? zero. L'unico modo per ovviare alle strette misure del FPF è aumentare il fatturato, dobbiamo raddoppiarlo, non c'è altra strada. Altrimenti serve uno sceicco stile PSG, che ti gonfia da una parte il fatturato e dall'altro spende a fondo perduto rinforzando la rosa e permettendoti di arrivare in champions, quindi maggiori introiti, sponsor, merchandising ecc. Purtroppo è un circolo vizioso. Rendiamoci conto che continuando così, la forbice tra la juve, roma e napoli con le altre si allargherà ancora di più. Siamo ormai al limite.


----------



## dyablo65 (13 Giugno 2018)

ma vi rendete conto della quantita' di letame che si sta' spargendo ......addirittura in pericolo l'iscrizione alla serie A

su quali basi poi......al massimo proprio che ci vada male ci faranno giocare senza scarpe da calcio oppure costantemente in ginocchio.....

MA DIMMI TE .


----------



## kipstar (13 Giugno 2018)

toto-socio a gogo....


----------



## ScArsenal83 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Top Calcio 24 ( da Longoni) il nuovo socio di Yonghong Li alla guida del Milan è il principe della Malesia che già in passato si era interessato al Milan. Ovvero, tale Tunku Ismail Idris che in passato dichiarò:"Il Milan? Non ho i soldi per comprarlo. Non sono ricco come gli altri imprenditori malesi. Sono solo un giovane con grandi ambizioni".
> 
> *Bellinazzo a Tutti convocati:"Nessun riscontro sui nomi circolati fino ad oggi, relativi al nuovo socio di Li alla guida del Milan".*
> 
> ...



Io ricordo che una volta questo Tunku disse di non aver soldi per acquistare il Milan..mah..


----------



## Djici (13 Giugno 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Io ricordo che una volta questo Tunku disse di non aver soldi per acquistare il Milan..mah..



Parlano di cordata magari hanno fatto una colletta...


----------



## nybreath (13 Giugno 2018)

Tunku Ismail Idris Abdul Majid Abu Bakar Iskandar ibni Sultan Ibrahim Ismail

almeno secondo wiki, si dice che il padre abbia un patrimonio intorno a 1,6 miliardi di dollari, quindi non granchè, però si è fatto un aereo tutto d'oro...


----------



## mil77 (13 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> no aspetta, mettiamo per ipotesi come dici tu che siamo fuori dall'europa, e quest'estate facciamo un altro mercato da 200 mln di euro. Questo significa che andremo ancora più in rosso e dovremo garantire coperture per molti più soldi, altro che aumenti di capitale a spizzichi o 100 mln di fideussione. Non solo, hai sforato i paletti che ti impone l'uefa, e l'anno dopo ti mazzolano per bene, potendoti anche escludere nuovamente oppure sotto strettissimo SA costringendoti a vendere per tot cifra. Ergo quello che hai preso dovrai ribilanciarlo vendendo altri giocatori chiave. Il senso di tutto ciò? zero. L'unico modo per ovviare alle strette misure del FPF è aumentare il fatturato, dobbiamo raddoppiarlo, non c'è altra strada. Altrimenti serve uno sceicco stile PSG, che ti gonfia da una parte il fatturato e dall'altro spende a fondo perduto rinforzando la rosa e permettendoti di arrivare in champions, quindi maggiori introiti, sponsor, merchandising ecc. Purtroppo è un circolo vizioso. Rendiamoci conto che continuando così, la forbice tra la juve, roma e napoli con le altre si allargherà ancora di più. Siamo ormai al limite.



e chi ti dice che che tra 1 anno il fatturato non sarà aumentato del 20/30% e che arrivi uno sponsor da 50 milioni? non sto dicendo che è giusto sto dicendo che è quello che secondo me vogliono fare


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Questa storia della FIGC ce l'hai in testa solo tu.
> 
> Spiegami sulla base di cosa spacci una tale idiozia.



L'ho detto più volte.
Dipende dalla sentenza dell'UEFA, che già in sede di bocciatura del SA ha praticamente dichiarato Yonghong Li un presidente illegittimo (per la prima volta nella storia del FPF è stato messo in discussione il proprietario). 

La FIGC potrebbe decidere di allinearsi alla UEFA a seconda della gravità delle motivazioni alla base della sentenza.


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati a ritirare fuori Forchielli
> Mi ero dimenticato del coprofago!!



Finora ha avuto ragione lui (anche se per lui Yonghong Li è un avventuriero solitario anziché un prestanome).


----------



## nybreath (13 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> e chi ti dice che che tra 1 anno il fatturato non sarà aumentato del 20/30% e che arrivi uno sponsor da 50 milioni? non sto dicendo che è giusto sto dicendo che è quello che secondo me vogliono fare



Stai presumendo che la UEFA un anno ti sanziona e non ti conceda il SA, e l'anno dopo, con questi presupposti, ti concede il SA. 

Secondo me se ti punisce, l'anno dopo non ti grazia se stai ancora in difetto, ti potrà solo punire in maniera più grave, soprattutto considerando che la UEFA considera un periodo di tre anni addietro se non mi sbaglio e non solo l'ultimo anno.

È quasi impossibile pensare che un esclusione dalle coppe possa essere un vantaggio in Europa. Inoltre ipotizzare che si vogliano spendere altri centinaia di milioni in questa sessione è un'altra cosa abbastanza improbabile. Se chi deve pagare, ha questa forza economica, non ci sarebbero questi problemi con la UEFA.


----------



## mil77 (13 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> no aspetta, mettiamo per ipotesi come dici tu che siamo fuori dall'europa, e quest'estate facciamo un altro mercato da 200 mln di euro. Questo significa che andremo ancora più in rosso e dovremo garantire coperture per molti più soldi, altro che aumenti di capitale a spizzichi o 100 mln di fideussione. Non solo, hai sforato i paletti che ti impone l'uefa, e l'anno dopo ti mazzolano per bene, potendoti anche escludere nuovamente oppure sotto strettissimo SA costringendoti a vendere per tot cifra. Ergo quello che hai preso dovrai ribilanciarlo vendendo altri giocatori chiave. Il senso di tutto ciò? zero. L'unico modo per ovviare alle strette misure del FPF è aumentare il fatturato, dobbiamo raddoppiarlo, non c'è altra strada. Altrimenti serve uno sceicco stile PSG, che ti gonfia da una parte il fatturato e dall'altro spende a fondo perduto rinforzando la rosa e permettendoti di arrivare in champions, quindi maggiori introiti, sponsor, merchandising ecc. Purtroppo è un circolo vizioso. Rendiamoci conto che continuando così, la forbice tra la juve, roma e napoli con le altre si allargherà ancora di più. Siamo ormai al limite.



e come vedi questo scenario. il 19 il Milan quasi non si difende davanti all'uefa, il 23 esce sentenza di esclusione dalle coppe. il 24 annunciano il nuovo socio, il 25 fanno ricorso al Tas con tutti i documenti (già pronti) che attestano che i nuovi capitali vanno ad estinguere il debito con Elliot. il tas ai primi di luglio annulla la sentenza di esclusione e ci rimanda alla Camera giudicante dell'Uefa, che deciderà verso il 10 Luglio e si troverà davanti un club senza alcun debito. ci darà muĺta + qualche limitazione. nel frattempo però essendo ormai il 10 Luglio il Milan ha già fatto buona parte del mercato e magari ha già ufficializzato 2/3 giocatori


----------



## mil77 (13 Giugno 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Stai presumendo che la UEFA un anno ti sanziona e non ti conceda il SA, e l'anno dopo, con questi presupposti, ti concede il SA.
> 
> Secondo me se ti punisce, l'anno dopo non ti grazia se stai ancora in difetto, ti potrà solo punire in maniera più grave, soprattutto considerando che la UEFA considera un periodo di tre anni addietro se non mi sbaglio e non solo l'ultimo anno.
> 
> È quasi impossibile pensare che un esclusione dalle coppe possa essere un vantaggio in Europa. Inoltre ipotizzare che si vogliano spendere altri centinaia di milioni in questa sessione è un'altra cosa abbastanza improbabile. Se chi deve pagare, ha questa forza economica, non ci sarebbero questi problemi con la UEFA.


1.l'uefa se ti squalifica è x 1 anno perché il problema è il debito che scade ad ottobre. 2. l'anno prossimo non essendoci più il problema del debito l'Uefa guardando solo i bilanci concederà il SA come avrebbe già fatto questa stagione è come ha fatto con tutti gli altri club con bilanci anche peggiori del nostro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2018)

Silviunku Berlusmail Sconiris


----------



## nybreath (13 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> 1.l'uefa se ti squalifica è x 1 anno perché il problema è il debito che scade ad ottobre. 2. l'anno prossimo non essendoci più il problema del debito l'Uefa guardando solo i bilanci concederà il SA come avrebbe già fatto questa stagione è come ha fatto con tutti gli altri club con bilanci anche peggiori del nostro.



Questi sono pensieri dati per certezze, il milan si trova in una situazione peggiore del solo non pareggio di bilancio, in quanto non ha neanche la garanzia della continuità d'azienda, è un caso senza precedenti se non sbaglio, ma in ogni caso bisogna ricorda che per il solo non pareggio di bilancio ci sono state esclusioni fino a 4 anni.

Inoltre che a una squadra già esclusa dalle coppe possa l'anno dopo essere accordato un SA è tutto fuori che certo. Qua si tratta di aggiungere la recidiva a una sanzione, cosa possa succedere non è cosi certo.

Ma soprattutto, quale sarebbe il vantaggio, non andare in coppa per uno o piu anni vuol dire perdere grosse quantità di denaro, tra incentivi uefa, biglietti, marketing e diritti tv.

Ma soprattutto quale sarebbe il vantaggio? Riperto il secondo punto che ha totalmente ignorato, qua si tratta di pensare che c'è una persona talmente ricca da finanziare un mercato estivo importante, ma che poi ha problemi ha dimostrare la continuità aziendale, e necessita di soci per portare soldi in aumento di capitale. Parliamo veramente di fantasie.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Giugno 2018)

Questi sono nomi da depistaggio, dietro secondo me c'è qualcun'altro.
Se li ha imbeccati mendes, è perchè ha usato il primo di cui c'erano foto con lui per sviare i giornalisti e lasciare che la trattativa pesante corresse sottotraccia.
Avremo belle sorprese, sarà un grande mercato!
Forza milan!


----------



## Konrad (13 Giugno 2018)

Giusto per dire...continuo a leggere post che denigrano la ricchezza malese.

Da una ricerca di Credit Suisse (che sa bene dove gira il denaro): " Boom di ricchi / Malesia: +107% di milionari entro il 2020"

Sono molto meno sboroni nei modi rispetto ad arabi e russi...ma si stanno comprando una discreta porzione di aziende storiche e marchi in giro per il mondo


----------



## mil77 (13 Giugno 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Questi sono pensieri dati per certezze, il milan si trova in una situazione peggiore del solo non pareggio di bilancio, in quanto non ha neanche la garanzia della continuità d'azienda, è un caso senza precedenti se non sbaglio, ma in ogni caso bisogna ricorda che per il solo non pareggio di bilancio ci sono state esclusioni fino a 4 anni.
> 
> Inoltre che a una squadra già esclusa dalle coppe possa l'anno dopo essere accordato un SA è tutto fuori che certo. Qua si tratta di aggiungere la recidiva a una sanzione, cosa possa succedere non è cosi certo.
> 
> ...



Ma sinceramente non capisco il tuo discorso è ovvio che sei sotto fpf perché nei 3 anni precedenti sforato il bilancio come tutte le squadre che sono andate sotto fpf. poi trovami una sola squadra che sia stata squalificata dalle coppe 4 anni per il bilancio...ti risparmio la fatica. x il proprietario penso sia ormai chiaro a tutti che Li è un prestanome e i soldi ci sono. non è chiaro solo di chi sono i soldi


----------



## uolfetto (13 Giugno 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> E questo potrebbe essere "coerente" con la precedente notizia, ossia che si tratta di una cordata dove Mendes gioca un ruolo fondamentale Se fosse abbastanza ricco da poter rilevare il club da solo, probabilmente lo avrebbe già fatto nel 2016.
> 
> Magari l'idea è di mettere un uomo di facciata che a differenza di Li abbia già contatti avviati nel mondo del calcio, cosa che potrebbe aiutare con la UEFA, che sia comunque noto, per quanto non ricchissimo, e che sia "tifoso", per dare ai tifosi un presidente meno assente. Poi ovviamente i veri proprietari sarebbero i membri della cordata ma, nel caso, dubito che mai scopriremmo i nomi....



il tuo discorso è sensato ma "l'uomo di facciata, con contatti nel calcio ecc. che può aiutare con l'uefa" non mi sembra proprio il profilo che corrisponde a questo imprenditore malese. cioè magari questo sarà anche ben messo a livello economico ma non corrisponde a quegli altri parametri che dicevi tu.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tra l'atro sto "socio fantasma" arriverà dopo la sentenza.. a che cosa serve?
> 
> Ma poi ti hanno dato quasi un anno per metterti in regola, ed arrivi 15 giorni prima della decisione finale. Per fortuna che siamo andati in EL, non oso immaginare se fossimo stati esclusi dalla CL.



Servirà a dire "quest'anno niente mercato però abbiamo trovato il nuovo socio, purtroppo ormai è tardi, sarà per l'anno prossimo".


----------



## nybreath (13 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma sinceramente non capisco il tuo discorso è ovvio che sei sotto fpf perché nei 3 anni precedenti sforato il bilancio come tutte le squadre che sono andate sotto fpf. poi trovami una sola squadra che sia stata squalificata dalle coppe 4 anni per il bilancio...ti risparmio la fatica. x il proprietario penso sia ormai chiaro a tutti che Li è un prestanome e i soldi ci sono. non è chiaro solo di chi sono i soldi



Non me la risparmiare la fatica, la dinamo mosca è stata squalificata per FPF per 4 anni, come vedi inoltre dalla lista la maggior parte delle squadre è stata squalificata per più di un anno. Su 16 solo 3 sono stata squalificate per 1 solo anno. Non dico ovviamente che la squalifica sarà di 4 anni, ma che sia per 1 solo anno è tutt'altro che sicuro.

Galatasaray: 1 anno
Stella Rossa: 1 anno
Cska Sofia: 1 anno
Karabukspor: 2 anni
Sion: 2 anni
Panathinaikos: 3 anni
Irtysh: 3 anni
Dnipro: 3 anni
Partizan Belgrado: 3 anni
Ekranas: 3 anni
Astra Giurgiu: 3 anni
Inter Baku: 3 anni
Targu Mures: 3 anni
Honka: 3 anni

Dinamo Mosca: 4 anni

Bursaspor: 4 anni


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Non me la risparmiare la fatica, la dinamo mosca è stata squalificata per FPF per 4 anni, come vedi inoltre dalla lista la maggior parte delle squadre è stata squalificata per più di un anno. Su 16 solo 3 sono stata squalificate per 1 solo anno. Non dico ovviamente che la squalifica sarà di 4 anni, ma che sia per 1 solo anno è tutt'altro che sicuro.
> 
> Galatasaray: 1 anno
> Stella Rossa: 1 anno
> ...



Oltre a questo, non possiamo fare nessun vero metro di paragone vista l'eccezionalità del caso del Milan.
Quanto peso ha nella severità del giudizio un proprietario che non garantisce la continuità aziendale e che è considerato impresentabile da parte dell'UEFA?
Non lo sappiamo.


----------



## mil77 (13 Giugno 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Non me la risparmiare la fatica, la dinamo mosca è stata squalificata per FPF per 4 anni, come vedi inoltre dalla lista la maggior parte delle squadre è stata squalificata per più di un anno. Su 16 solo 3 sono stata squalificate per 1 solo anno. Non dico ovviamente che la squalifica sarà di 4 anni, ma che sia per 1 solo anno è tutt'altro che sicuro.
> 
> Galatasaray: 1 anno
> Stella Rossa: 1 anno
> ...



dai però quella è la lista delle squadre che sono state squalificate. ma i motivi li sai? perché mi sembra che stai mischiando un Po di cose. allora cambio la domanda trovami una squadra squalificata per essersi presentata al FPF con i 3 bilanci precedenti non in pareggio?


----------



## nybreath (13 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Oltre a questo, non possiamo fare nessun vero metro di paragone vista l'eccezionalità del caso del Milan.
> Quanto peso ha nella severità del giudizio un proprietario che non garantisce la continuità aziendale e che è considerato impresentabile da parte dell'UEFA?
> Non lo sappiamo.



Assolutamente d'accordo, il nostro caso è unico nella storia, violato il FPF e non garantiamo la continuità aziendale, cosa succederà è davvero di difficile previsione. 

Io mi aspetto almeno un anno di esclusione, ma è solo un sentimento senza alcun fondamento. Forse ci va bene che il PSG deve essere giudicato con noi, e se a loro danno 0 e a noi diversi anni, allora sarebbe sicuramente un problema mediatico.


----------



## nybreath (13 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> dai però quella è la lista delle squadre che sono state squalificate. ma i motivi li sai? perché mi sembra che stai mischiando un Po di cose. allora cambio la domanda trovami una squadra squalificata per essersi presentata al FPF con i 3 bilanci precedenti non in pareggio?



Queste sono squadre squalificate solo per non aver rispettato il FPF, SA o debiti vari. Tra l'altro il caso dinamo mosca è citato in quasi tutti gli articolli relativi alla sentenza uefa e al milan... non è che io lo conoscevo per la mia grande conoscenza del calcio europeo, che è minima, solo che è stato citato talmente tante volte.


----------



## mil77 (13 Giugno 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Queste sono squadre squalificate solo per non aver rispettato il FPF, SA o debiti vari. Tra l'altro il caso dinamo mosca è citato in quasi tutti gli articolli relativi alla sentenza uefa e al milan... non è che io lo conoscevo per la mia grande conoscenza del calcio europeo, che è minima, solo che è stato citato talmente tante volte.



allora la Dinamo Mosca è stata squalificata x aver falsificato il bilancio x rientrare nei parametri del FPF( non a caso ha preso 4 anni). nel tuo elenco ci sono poi squadre squalificate x non aver pagato stipendi a giocatori, x aver avuto debiti con altre società x trasferimento di giocatori, x non aver rispettato i paletti dell'Uefa DOPO che la stessa aveva concesso il Sa. salvo poi squadre tipo il Partizan che è stato riammesso dopo il ricorso al Tas. bene il Milan Non è il NESSUNA di queste situazioni


----------

